# 10 days until we find out. What do you think?



## CantHrdlyWait

I'm really FEELING like it's a girl. 

I'm really wanting it to be a girl.

Here is my 12 week scan. 

Thank you!!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







12weekscan.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## capegirl7

Id have to guess boy Hun!


----------



## foxiechick1

Slight boy lean x


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thanks ladies!


----------



## pinkhope

I think the shape of the face looks girly! I have no idea on the "nub"


----------



## imaginary8x

Boy :)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Uh oh! Getting a lot of boy votes! LOL


----------



## americanhoney

That's a girl! Look at that fork in the nub. Girly sand I hope you get your girl! I just found out we are having a girl after lots of boy votes on my nub. :thumbup:

Here was my 12 week scan...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pinkhope

Aww AmericanHoney -- congrats! I saw some of your other posts where you were really hoping for a girl! Hope I get the same news on the 14th!


----------



## Ambermichelle

Boy! Based on skull theory


----------



## MelliPaige

Sorry but I'd have to say boy in skull theory also.. 
Hope you get your girl!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

thanks ladies!! We will see in 9 days!


----------



## Foreign Chick

going with :pink:


----------



## McStars

I hope it turns out to be a girl, but that skull looks like a boy.


----------



## Julesillini8

Skull looks different than my two girls' did, so I guess boy. But you just never know, can't wait for your update from the next US


----------



## Julesillini8

Btw, I think skull shapes and edges can look different depending on the angle of the ultrasound shot, so judging and comparing to other skulls is not a sure fire thing! Hope it's a girl for you, but either way, a baby is so exciting!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

you're right Jules! I'll be happy either way! Just bummed if my "intuition" is wrong! LOL


----------



## Julesillini8

Btw saw your due date, my daughter was born June 24. ( maybe yours will be a girl too..ha. ) like I said you just never know from these pictures, chinese gender predictor calendars ( were wrong with both of mine) old wives tales etc. you just never know. It will be exciting to see, then when you know, you can focus on the little baby boy or girl :) I think the anticipation is so exciting, and the most fun part, so enjoy these last few days. ( I didn't find out with either of my babies and I just love the anticipation leading up) so soak it in girl!


----------



## Shilo

Skull looks like a boy to me but nub looks girly... I can't decide! Going with :blue:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Jules- I know!!! I am just so ready to know, but it is exciting being this close and knowing we will find out soon! It will seem so much more "real" once we know!


----------



## Julesillini8

Look forward to hearing! ( i am always so anxious to hear what others are having when they find out at their US, but we didnt find out and i made it over 41 weeks with both of mine not knowing- go figure.. guess im just super nosey :shrug:)
Anyhow, stay warm! ( we are getting 10 inches of snow tonight)


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

10"? wow! Chicago has been getting slammed with snow and extremely cold temps! I bet you are ready for spring!


----------



## Julesillini8

With a baby and super busy toddler indoors most of the past few months, YES. Cabin fever. This winter has really sucked. Can't wait for spring to get my kiddos outside for walks and running off some energy in the backyard!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

it's not AS bad here in Maryland, but it's been pretty awful. Lots of snow and SUPER cold temps.. I am SO ready for spring!!


----------



## MommyBirdie

So exciting. I'm going boy on this one!


----------



## lesh07

Girl. xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

!Yay, another Girl vote! 5 days ! =]


----------



## StaceyKor

I think :blue: x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Girl...cuz you want a girl.

You gotta update tomorrow!


----------



## Julesillini8

Woohoo, your US is tomorrow? Alright!


----------



## nic18

I'm guessing boy!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

It's today!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What time do you go in?


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

:pink: :pink:* IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!! *:pink: :pink:


----------



## Julesillini8

Yeay! ( I think girls are the best) woohoo, glad you got your little girlie, so exciting! Have fun with all the cute shoes, headbands, etc :)


----------



## MelliPaige

Yay I'm glad I was wrong :)
Enjoy your baby girl!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

CantHrdlyWait said:



> :pink: :pink:* IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!! *:pink: :pink:

Oh wow, congrats! I was guessing boy, and have been stalking for an update to test myself (I'm new to this skull theory stuff). Clearly I don't have the hang of it yet :winkwink: Very happy for you! :flower:


----------



## foxiechick1

Yay congrats! Xx


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you everyone!!! We are thrilled!!!


----------



## StaceyKor

Yaaay, so glad my guess was wrong lol. Congrats!!xx


----------



## nic18

congratulations :)


----------



## americanhoney

CantHrdlyWait said:


> Thank you everyone!!! We are thrilled!!!

Congrats to You on your GIRL!!!! Wonderful news :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Thank you!!


----------

